# Summer In Florida



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 7, 2016)

_  Last night it did not get below 84 degrees._
_

_
_

_
_But then I though about it._
_

_
_                           **G**_


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 7, 2016)

_The only way to beat the heat._
_

_
_Cracker Essential's........Sweet Tea and Lemonade._
_*****G****_


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 8, 2016)

You know it's hot when you see this.


Or this.


                                               ***G***


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 8, 2016)

Yup!  Hot! 'Haven't been outside in a...well long time and I ain't going out either!


----------



## HMF (Jul 8, 2016)

We are thinking of moving, and Florida is one of the places.
I hate winter, and cold.
NYC has become a terrible place to live.

Sure, I hate alligators, snakes and bugs too.
But I don't like shoveling snow, or operating my snowblower.

One of our neighbors moved to Jupiter, Florida.
They say it's lovely there.
People have suggested a few places in Florida to me.
Marco Island,  Jupiter, Melbourne...
Also considering North Carolina, around the Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill areas..


----------



## dlane (Jul 8, 2016)

Takes a couple years to know if a place is rite for me, if I move again I'll be renting until I know for sure its for me,   people ,places , things , taxes , temps , traffic, crooks,


----------



## kvt (Jul 8, 2016)

Spend the winters in the south and summers in the north.   Well the way things have been going lately they are all getting mixed up.


----------



## master of none (Jul 8, 2016)

Last month I was coming back from a job in ST. Helen on a back road doing about 60mph and saw a 6' log in the right hand lane so I started to go around it and low and behold the log got up and ran right in front of my truck,had no choice but to run over it pulling my trailer looked in my rear view mirror and saw a gator running like a bat out of hell into the woods, gotta love Florida.


----------



## Baithog (Jul 8, 2016)

Nels said:


> We are thinking of moving, and Florida is one of the places.
> I hate winter, and cold.
> NYC has become a terrible place to live.
> 
> ...



It snows in North Carolina. IIRC its snowed here once in the last 75 years.

We live in the highlands of Citrus county, been here 7 years or so now. Moved from the Pacific Northwest up by the Canadian border. I got tired of having my fingers split open and bleed during the winters. No problems here in Florida. The wife has a lot less arthritis problems here too. Crime rate is mostly nonexistent. I'd much rather be too hot than too cold. 

We saw a gator at Bush Gardens and a couple when we took an air boat tour of the river. They aren't that big a problem unless you live on the water.


----------



## master of none (Jul 8, 2016)

or in the road.


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2016)

You may want to check out "The Villages"


----------

